# Slain soldier awarded Sacrifice Medal



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

*Article Link*

Surrounded by their loved one’s comrades, tears flowed freely for the family of Cpl. Nathan Hornburg as the slain soldier was posthumously awarded the prestigious Sacrifice Medal Sunday. 

Hornburg, who was killed in Afghanistan in Sept. 24, 2007, was one of three soldiers of the King’s Own Calgary Regiment (KOCR) honoured in an emotional ceremony with the medal that recognizes the selfless acts of those who have been injured or killed in battle. 

Marking St. George’s Day, for the patron saint of cavalry, the medal also went to Cpl. Mark Fuchko, who lost both his legs in a bomb blast in March 28, 2008 and managed to keep himself alive, and to Master Cpl. Sean Markwell who was injured twice in 2008, once by motor fire and the other by an IED. 

With tears in her eyes, Hornburg’s mother, Linda Loree, said while she still can’t believe her son is gone, she is proud he is being recognized with the special honour. 

“It feels great to be here among the people who knew him,” she said. 

“It feels like a happy occasion in a way — I think it’s wonderful they have developed this medal and people are recognized for sacrifice.” 

More at link

   

I believe "motor fire" should have read "mortar fire".


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Apr 2010)

I know all three of these guys and was in MSG when Nathen was killed.  It is still hard to think about the circumstances of his death. I think he also received an M.I.D.  Mark has came a long way since his tank was hit and I've seen different articles on him over the last couple of years. Didn't even know Sean got hurt let alone twice.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Apr 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> I think he also received an M.I.D.



Yes he did, I found the citation on the LDSH(RC) Association website, unfortunately the GG website does not have the citations up.



> CPL N. HORNBURG (POSTHUMOUS) - FOR COURAGE UNDER FIRE WHEN HE WORKED
> TIRELESSLY THROUGH SUSTAINED INSURGENT ATTACKS TO RECOVER A DISABLED
> TANK, 24 SEP 07, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN


----------

